# Killer Instinct trademark renewed[M$ themselves made the announcement]



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

> With all due respect to our friends in the media who like to frequent trademark sites, we thought we?d break this one ourselves.
> Our legal eagles have authorized us to say: ?We have either renewed or refiled a trademark application in various jurisdictions.?
> That?s it! Have a good Monday!



nha khoa



M$ please do not troll me..


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

A new Killer Instinct?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully not by NetherRealm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Hopefully not by NetherRealm.


 They are too busy making another good game but hey I would not mind if they were behind it.. MK9 Rocks..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Hopefully not by NetherRealm.



 I can no longer take you seriously.

NeatherRealm is one of the best choices to make a KI game.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 17, 2012)

I was going to comment on Killer Instinct, but this:



Is way too distracting.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't get too distracted now, Grahf.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 17, 2012)

I am already distracted Jason.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I was going to comment on Killer Instinct, but this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is way too distracting.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

grahf pls


Meanwhile, I never got around to playing Killer Instinct, but it sounds like it's a good series.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> grahf pls
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I never got around to playing Killer Instinct, but it sounds like it's a good series.



I only played the one on N64 and found it to be far better than any Mortal Kombat game that I played.  Not quite as good as the better Street Fighter games but it was rather enjoyable.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 is not helping me get focus, but I don't mind, keep it up.

Btw Jason
























































































































































NEGGED!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> I only played the one on N64 and found it to be far better than any Mortal Kombat game that I played.  Not quite as good as the better Street Fighter games but it was rather enjoyable.


 I liked both games, snes and N64. I had a lot of fun with my brothers with those.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 17, 2012)

Combobreakers in HD
Who's the girl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Combobreakers in HD
> *Who's the girl*



LEDapple signed CD giveaway

anyway I would love a sequel...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

grahf you are weak


And I see, Preet. So it's a fighting game then.  It sounds very familiar. I feel like I may have played it once upon a time.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> LEDapple signed CD giveaway
> 
> anyway I would love a sequel...



Or a reboot either way it's bringing back memories of playing the first one on the snes in my uncle's home.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> grahf you are weak
> 
> 
> And I see, Preet. So it's a fighting game then.  It sounds very familiar. I feel like I may have played it once upon a time.



[YOUTUBE]xqCsB5B8ZcY[/YOUTUBE]

Game was fun. :33


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 17, 2012)

Jason pls.

I loved N64 KI, dat Jago combos. Hope they make a new one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I can no longer take you seriously.
> 
> NeatherRealm is one of the best choices to make a KI game.


You mean the worst, the only reason people mention this is because KI is similar thematically to MK and nothing else.

Their style is completely different, Killer Instinct plays like Street Fighter/Vampire and nothing like Mortal Kombat first of all.

MK9 also can't into smart design, the only reason it gets so much praise is the amount of extra unneeded content and a story mode.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkTd5m5dyF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You mean the worst, the only reason people mention this is because KI is similar thematically to MK and nothing else.
> 
> Their style is completely different, Killer Instinct plays like Street Fighter/Vampire and nothing like Mortal Kombat first of all.
> 
> *MK9 also can't into smart design, the only reason it gets so much praise is the amount of extra unneeded content and a story mode.*


 wtf? man....


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03nZJyNuZo0[/YOUTUBE]

Beautiful.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf? man....



Lol Sephiroth


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck man. I can't even play it. 

buying a 360 for this game sounds almost pointless. almost


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, wow this is interesting. 

It's literally been a while since I played the game and it's sequel.  I even still have the SNES one with it's soundtrack somewhere.

Orchid was fearsome in both:
[YOUTUBE]Uz5zyo8eUMU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bk1rfCH2E_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf? man....



It's an okay game, with a decent size community, but even SSFIV has less issues.

Better made than Marvel 3 is, but that game is half-assed on purpose.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Lol Sephiroth



Lol nothing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Killer Instinct 2/Gold is balls also.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

> You mean the worst, the only reason people mention this is because KI is similar thematically to MK and nothing else.
> 
> Their style is completely different, Killer Instinct plays like Street Fighter/Vampire and nothing like Mortal Kombat first of all.
> 
> MK9 also can't into smart design, the only reason it gets so much praise is the amount of extra unneeded content and a story mode.


Spinal laughs at your arrogance:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF1GFmMVRPM[/YOUTUBE]



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Fuck man. I can't even play it.
> 
> buying a 360 for this game sounds almost pointless. almost


But I do 

InB4 people get butthurt over Microsoft.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Spinal laughs at your arrogance:



It's more expected disappointment, because I liked the original Killer Instinct that much, I want one that fixes the problems of the original while retaining the same kind of gameplay.

KI is probably my favorite old school fighting game, the combo system just needs to be changed a bit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Killer Instinct 2/Gold is balls also.



You make it sound like i care about your opinions. 

You have yours and i still don't care cause i seriously can't take you seriously anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03nZJyNuZo0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Beautiful.






Sol_Blackguy said:


> Fuck man. I can't even play it.
> 
> buying a 360 for this game sounds almost pointless. almost


 I don't have a 360 anymore but if I have to get one just to play this.. I would..


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, I officially don't care about KI anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> You make it sound like i care about your opinions.
> 
> You have yours and i still don't care cause i seriously can't take you seriously anymore.



That's nice, you can act condescending as much as you like, your opinion still holds equal weight to mine and I don't need your approval or agreement to state something, so I think a fuck you sir is in order.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Ok, I officially don't care about KI anymore.



Lol, well that's one well done Orchid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Ok, I officially don't care about KI anymore.


 we all care


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's more expected disappointment, because I liked the original Killer Instinct that much, I want one that fixes the problems of the original while retaining the same kind of gameplay.
> 
> KI is probably my favorite old school fighting game, *the combo system just needs to be changed a bit*.


And you would be changing one of the things that set it apart from the heap of MK rip offs that were out at the time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah no changes in the combo system..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> And you would be removing one of the things that set it apart from the heap of MK rip offs that were out at the time.



You misunderstand, I didn't say completely change it, the chain system was good and should remain as it was, it just needs to be adjusted, limit the amount of hits or increase scaling, make combo breakers have risk/cost, etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You misunderstand, I didn't say completely change it, the chain system was good and should remain as it was,* it just needs to be adjusted, limit the amount of hits, make combo breakers have risk/cost, etc.*


 I am ok with that...


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm okay with that as well, but keeping it the same is a better idea since a lot of the combos required a hell of a lot of muscle memory to pull off right.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> And you would be changing one of the things that set it apart from the heap of MK rip offs that were out at the time.



The funny thing is that people want NR studios to make a new KI. When KI was alot different than MK. I know I said before in a different thread that NRS should do it but after playing KI recently I think differently now.

MK and KI may have the same style but in terms of gameplay they are totally different. Your better off asking Arcs to make it instead. I would say Capcom as well but they are too shit to do anything now.

Its like asking Namco do a Virtual Fighter game. Yes they are both 3D fighters but the gameplay is alot different. 

Not saying NRS can't do it. If they can then that's great.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

> MK and KI may have the same style but in terms of gameplay they are totally different. Your better off asking Arcs to make it instead. I would say Capcom as well but they are too shit to do anything now.


I really cannot see Arc doing this.

Remember the Combos in KI were simple to pull off but to do the really impressive stuff you need a shit ton of practice.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I really cannot see Arc doing this.
> 
> Remember the Combos in KI were simple to pull off but to do the really impressive stuff you need a shit ton of practice.



oh yeah True.

But its better than NRS at this point cause they are good in making combo orientated games


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

This new KI will probably play like Halo 3.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This new KI will probably play like Halo 3.



I don't even know how this makes sense


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This new KI will probably play like Halo 3.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> oh yeah True.
> 
> But its better than NRS at this point cause they are good in making combo orientated games


I think if NRS was to refine their combo system from MK 2009 a bit more it could work.

Since the idea behind that system was kinda the same thing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I think if NRS was to refine their combo system from MK 2009 a bit more it could work.
> 
> Since the idea behind that system was kinda the same thing.



eh true. They can pull it off but it wont be easy.

That's what im trying to get at here. But then again besides Me, you and Seph no one here really have knowledge in fighters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> eh true. They can pull it off but it wont be easy.
> 
> That's what im trying to get at here. But *then again besides Me, you and Seph no one here really have knowledge in fighters.*


 I feel insulted it..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I feel insulted it..



I don't consider Smash as a Fighter(Unless you count Melee) 

What fighting games do have knowledge in? And i mean like you know your shit.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

>Smash
>Fighter


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> >Smash
> >Fighter



Im not going to lie. Melee has some fast technical crazy shit. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXgpGBbh5r8[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not going to lie I am completely ASS at this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I don't consider Smash as a Fighter(Unless you count Melee)
> 
> What fighting games do have knowledge in? And i mean like you know your shit.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqLUsEF5tGA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HNYvJWXbTw[/YOUTUBE]

I was/good in MK9.. I have a great Kano.. I tried to go to tourney but sadly because of my jobs I failed to do so..

I am a vet in BB
I am a vet in TvC but a decent one
I am a monster in the Tenkaichi series..
I played GG didn't take it seriously yet. Waiting for Psn version
SF Series I suck, no matter how many time I spent training 
I hated it MvC3


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Im not going to lie. Melee has some fast technical crazy shit.


True. But I've always considered it more of a party game than a actual fighter.

Still, my opinion may change with the new one that's getting a bit of help from Namco.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqLUsEF5tGA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HNYvJWXbTw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Good shit man. To be fair I will tell you my shit. 

KOF is my main game. I finished 9th in a major where I faced Jwong and almost beat him. That was in May and I recently finished 5th in local in two local tournies
I am also a vet in BB
I play old school fighters such as Garou, Darkstalkers and XvsSF on GGPO. 
I started playing P4 seriously. I came in 2nd in a  
Like you I suck at Street Fighter. But im really good at 3rd Strike. I came in 5th one time in a tourney. 
Also didn't play GG seriously but that will change in october.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Also... Raging Blast series.. ahh I don't think I can be beat [Normal]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62UpF5vfgE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b03Ri0WjY4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gssBExnClDo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8MoldSG5sI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JPOFafF734[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbzY9xlpemo[/YOUTUBE]

Cancel system is one of the best idea ever on a DBZ game, too bad they didn't balance such..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Good shit man. To be fair I will tell you my shit.
> 
> KOF is my main game. I finished 9th in a major where I faced Jwong and almost beat him. That was in May and I recently finished 5th in local in two local tournies
> *I am also a vet in BB*
> ...


 see you in the sequel


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> see you in the sequel



Yeah for sure =)

I was a beast in CS. But I stopped playing for a while then when CS2 and EX came out I became ass.

Who do you main in BB?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2012)

Well hopefully if a new game is planned after this, I'm hoping for Saberwolf's return.  I enjoyed playing that character.     Well mostly because his combos were of one of his charge attacks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

I can attest to being destroyed by his Litchi.

I believe we were lot more even in KOF.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I can attest to being destroyed by his Litchi.
> 
> I believe we were lot more even in KOF.



I wana see his Litchi vs My Brothers Litchu. 

your pretty good in KOF despite fighting during lag.

Do you still play it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yeah for sure =)
> 
> I was a beast in CS. But I stopped playing for a while then when CS2 and EX came out I became ass.
> 
> Who do you main in BB?


 Litchi.. She is decent.. My thing is I have to find a good amount of time for me to train in Fighting games.. I had that opportunity with MK9 and BB..


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I wana see his Litchi vs My Brothers Litchu.
> 
> your pretty good in KOF despite fighting during lag.
> 
> Do you still play it?



I was actually talking about your Litchi, or was that your brothers?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I was actually talking about your Litchi, or was that your brothers?



ohh no lool. That my brothers Litchi. I play Ragna. He is really good. But he doesn't want to go to tournies. I actually convinced him to go to a major in october.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Gonna be honest. Outside of playing as Hazama, I really am not that good at BB.

KOF is a different story. Especially when I'm Terry.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Gonna be honest. Outside of playing as Hazama, I really am not that good at BB.
> 
> KOF is a different story. Especially when I'm Terry.



You pick Terry as well? My Terry is too beast. But my Duo Lon is better.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> You pick Terry as well? My Terry is too beast. But my Duo Lon is better.


In every game Terry is my main.

Usually in a team with Kyo and Ryo.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> In every game Terry is my main.
> 
> Usually in a team with Kyo and Ryo.



that's pretty sick. He is in my team in KOF 2002. 

Strangely I don't pick him in Garou.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Eh, I pick him in Garou also, but I stick to Freeman more in that one.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Eh, I pick him in Garou also, but I stick to Freeman more in that one.



I sub Freeman along with Jenet, Butt, and Hokutomaru


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> and Hokutomaru


Ugh, Hokutomaru. 

Could never get into him enough to figure him out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

Mortal kombat clone revival? Isn't there already a saturation in the fighting game marketplace?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Ugh, Hokutomaru.
> 
> Could never get into him enough to figure him out.



To play Hoku you gota be very unpredictable. His speed helps that but if some reads your done for. His stamina is the worst the the game. So if a strong character like Tizoc or Kevin(fuck Kevin) can read your game. You done for.

He is hard to use but he is no Freeman. He is difficult as well.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Mortal kombat clone revival? Isn't there already a saturation in the fighting game marketplace?






Sol_Blackguy said:


> To play Hoku you gota be very unpredictable. His speed helps that but if some reads your done for. His stamina is the worst the the game. So if a strong character like Tizoc or Kevin(fuck Kevin) can read your game. You done for.
> 
> He is hard to use but he is no Freeman. He is difficult as well.


Yeah I was never big on characters like him in fighters. 

Also, he kinda irritates me as a character.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Mortal kombat clone revival? Isn't there already a saturation in the fighting game marketplace?


 KI is always welcome, no matter what..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Mortal kombat clone revival? Isn't there already a saturation in the fighting game marketplace?



Your terrible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Killer Instinct trademark application/renewal refused by the USPTO*



Ohh shit!!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

pllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Wasn't even aware that Fox had a show named Killer Instinct.  This is a bit amusing to see.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 3, 2012)

Even if Killer Instinct 3 was made, Microsoft would fuck it up somehow. So I'm glad that it's not happening. Besides, I must not be missing much since I've never played the first two Killer Instinct games.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 3, 2012)

i was so good at this game. So so good. Only fighting game i was ever good at.

btw, if you were a cinder or spinal player you were a NOOB


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 3, 2012)

i was a jago, fulgore and chief thunder player, (love native fighters)


----------



## KidTony (Dec 3, 2012)

LMAO

Those were also my three mains, specially C.Thunder. I also played with Combo a bit.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 3, 2012)

lol the trademark got refused. Something about some CBS show with the same name....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

KidTony said:


> lol the trademark got refused. Something about some CBS show with the same name....



A Fox Show.. they have the trademark..


----------

